
Proposed SF law could force tech workers to actually go out for lunch - stevetodd
https://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/Tech-industry-s-coveted-office-cafeterias-could-13101014.php
======
gaouj
Yes, let's ban lunch pails too, so you can't bring your own lunch

